# Drs. R. Scott Clark and Mike Horton in Conferences



## BobVigneault (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Year from the White Horse Inn and Modern Reformation.

Dear Friends,

White Horse Inn co-host Dr. Michael S. Horton will be prominently featured at two upcoming exceptional conferences. We hope that you will be able to join us.


The first conference at which Dr. Horton will be speaking will be hosted by Westminster Seminary California on January 18-19, 2008. The conference is titled, Missional & Reformed: Reaching the Lost & Teaching the Reached. Dr. Horton will be joined by Westminster Seminary California colleagues Dr. W. Robert Godfrey, Dr. Hywel Jones, *Dr. R. Scott Clark*, as well as several other distinctive faculty members. The claim of the emergent/emerging churches to represent a truly "missional" approach to ministry, witness, and evangelism is generating much interest and ink. This conference considers what it means to be Reformed and missional. The speakers start with the conviction that Christ the Lord has established an institution (the church) and has given to it a mission to make disciples of all nations. Without the church there can be no mission and where there is no mission, there is no church. Tough questions remain and this conference doesn't promise to have all the answers, but it hopes to ask helpful questions about mission and ministry in our pluralistic age. We are confident that it will be an exceptional conference. To register please visit the WSC 2008 Conference Homepage. We encourage you to register by January 7, 2008, as space is limited.


The second conference at which Dr. Horton will be speaking will be hosted by Ponte Vedra Presbyterian Church on February 1-2, 2008 (in Ponte Vedra, Florida). The conference is titled, The Gospel-Driven Life: Growing in Holiness by Living in Union with Christ. The conference was inspired by Dr. Horton’s article "The Promise Driven Life." Dr. Horton will be joined by Westminster Seminary California colleagues Dr. W. Robert Godfrey and Dr. R. S Clark. In addition, long-time friend and defender of Reformation theology, Dr. R.C. Sproul will be speaking as well. For more information and to register visit the Gospel Driven Life Conference page.

These conferences are aligned with our mission to help Christians ‘know what they believe and why they believe it.’ Thank you for your continued interest in the White Horse Inn and Modern Reformation.

Brett Watson
Director of White Horse Media
800.890.7556


----------



## BJClark (Jan 20, 2008)

> The second conference at which Dr. Horton will be speaking will be hosted by Ponte Vedra Presbyterian Church on February 1-2, 2008 (in Ponte Vedra, Florida). The conference is titled, The Gospel-Driven Life: Growing in Holiness by Living in Union with Christ. The conference was inspired by Dr. Horton’s article "The Promise Driven Life." Dr. Horton will be joined by Westminster Seminary California colleagues Dr. W. Robert Godfrey and Dr. R. S Clark. In addition, long-time friend and defender of Reformation theology, Dr. R.C. Sproul will be speaking as well. For more information and to register visit the Gospel Driven Life Conference page.



We were given a flyer at church about this today, I am praying my husband and I will be able to attend...it's only about an hour from where we live..


----------

